# leasing vs. boarding



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello, I am new to horses and I have a few questions about leasing a horse. 

I have been taking lessons once a week for almost 2 years. I've been wanting more riding time to practice so I don't necessarily need more time with an instructor. I never knew there was a such thing as leasing a horse until recently. I would like to understand what the norms are and how this usually works. 

I thought leasing meant to "rent" a horse that someone else owns. So I know there are full leases, shared leases, free leases, lease to own, etc. To me, that means there is an owner and then someone else pays a monthly fee in order to use and ride the horse. Owners typically board their horses at a barn and pay a monthly fee for boarding. 

So, I started looking at ads and was finding some confusing terminology. Some people were saying they were looking to lease a horse, and they were looking for a horse to ride for a fee. But, some people were saying they were looking to lease a horse and they were looking for someone to pay them a fee for using their horse. Then, there are people who are using the terms leasing, and part boarder interchangeably to mean the same thing. The other thing I noticed is that all the ads say people are looking for someone to lease their horse and they give a price per month, then when you start to talk business, they say that the lease agreement includes the condition that the leaser agrees to take weekly lessons with the horse they are leasing and the lesson fees are not included in the lease fees. 

So, my questions are: what does it mean to lease a horse, to part board a horse, do these arrangements usually attach lessons onto the deal at an extra cost? TIA


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

"Part boarding" would mean you share into the boarding fees. "Lease" means you pay a fee for access to the horse. What that means for you is determined by the terms of the contract you sign. I would not pay attention to the label of the contract, but to the fine print. I mean, they could call it, "Pay me money to ride my horse a few times a week!", and it could imply either of the above.

The mandatory lesson can be understandable if the owner wants the horse to be ridden more or less as they would ride it. The instructor would try to ensure that. Since you still want to take lessons, and just want more riding time, that wouldn't be a deal-breaker, no?

I don't think there is any kind of standardization. Talk to a few people to get an idea about their rights and responsibilities, and your rights and responsibilities, and the amount of money that would be involved. I'm pretty sure there are items that can be negotiated as well. Try to make remedies in case of contract violations part of the contract. For example, what are your rights if the horse is ill/lame and cannot be ridden? I'd definitely have someone look over the contract before signing on the dotted line and starting to write checks.


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

mmshiro said:


> The mandatory lesson can be understandable if the owner wants the horse to be ridden more or less as they would ride it. The instructor would try to ensure that. Since you still want to take lessons, and just want more riding time, that wouldn't be a deal-breaker, no?
> 
> .


Well, I have been taking lessons at a place that doesn't lease horses so I have found ads for people at other barns that want to lease out their horse. I can see a couple of orientation sessions to get acquainted with the horse and owner and how they want it ridden etc. However, to require ongoing, regular weekly lessons on the horse I would lease would mean taking lessons at two different places on top of leasing the horse which is a lot more money than just leasing the horse. If I decide to not take lessons at both places, then I would have to quit where I have been for 2 years and only take lessons with the person leasing the horse. That also isn't what I had in mind. I take lessons at 1 barn and I thought I would be able to lease a horse for more riding time at another barn. The adds that I am reading also don't mention anything about lessons, only leasing so it seems like maybe it's "standard protocol" to require lessons on top of the lease? It sounds kind of like a "bait and switch" to me to advertise a price to lease a horse and then suddenly add in that weekly lessons are a requirement on top of the lease. The lessons cost more than the lease.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Linda G said:


> The adds that I am reading also don't mention anything about lessons,


Not mentioning anything about lessons the cost for which you are responsible for does sound like a material omission. Unless they agreed on kick-backs, the lesson money does go to a different person than the horse owner (in general). I would just consider it another contract detail which you can accept or not as the details get laid out. Just like with real estate: don't fall in love until the home inspector went over the property.

Maybe you can negotiate for bi-weekly lessons: one week at your current place, one week with the horse's instructor. I have never regretted getting more than one point of view, and at one point I was taking lessons with a Centered Riding instructor and a hunter-jumper instructor at different places with different horses on alternating weekends. I didn't regret doing that.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

Since you don't want to leave the barn you are currently at I would start by talking to your current instructor. Generally instructors want to keep as much business coming into their barn as possible so if you tell them you would like more riding opportunities they may know of someone in the barn who wants to share costs or may let you lease one of the lesson horses. It's always worth talking to the people you already have a relationship with, you'd be surprised what they can come up with.

Otherwise it sounds like you may be realizing you have outgrown what your current place can provide. At this point if they can't help you find a way to get more riding time in it is time to start looking for a new arrangement. Always start by asking them if they have a recommendation for you. Good instructors will be able to recommend the next step for you.

As far as leasing goes, as has been previously mentioned there is really no standardization, which is why I always recommend working with a trusted trainer for beginners to find their first arrangement. It sounds like what you want is a half-lease (which can also be called part-boarding), where you pay a fee and have access to the horse usually 2 or 3 days a week. Requiring a lessee to take lessons is VERY common, I have required it of all horses I've leased. Especially with someone who has only been riding for two years, sorry but I want to know my investment is being protected and that you are being guided by someone I trust to help you ride the horse correctly and not cause injury or harm to yourself or the horse.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree with the above. If you're just looking for extra saddle time in between lessons, talk to your instructor! You might be able to get in some "free rides," uncoached, for a reduced fee, without having to commit to a lease or even a part board.

You might be surprised, too, by what your coach might set you up with if you ask, and if you have a good relationship. I currently have permission to ride two horses, as much and whenever I want at no charge, at my coach's barn. One is green and needs more miles before the younger students can use her, and the other needs to be brought back into fitness for the season, and she doesn't have time to do it herself. Win-win!


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

***Requiring a lessee to take lessons is VERY common, I have required it of all horses I've leased. Especially with someone who has only been riding for two years, sorry but I want to know my investment is being protected and that you are being guided by someone I trust to help you ride the horse correctly and not cause injury or harm to yourself or the horse.***

So I guess my suspicion is right. I realize there is no legal or agreed upon standardization but it sounds like common practice that lessons come as a package deal with a lease. I wasn't aware of that and wondered why it was never mentioned in adds for leasing a horse. As I said, I can see taking a few lessons to get to know how to ride this horse but requiring ongoing lessons doesn't make sense to me. The lease will permit me to ride the horse without instruction at least a couple of times per week anyways. 

The barn I am currently at is small (which I like) with only a few horses. The horses are all booked up with lessons and there aren't any opportunities for a different horse or more time with any of the lesson horses. I certainly can ask my instructor where I might get that from though.


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

I would definitely start by asking your instructor. If it's a small barn I can guarantee you that you are not the first person who has asked about riding more. They should know of other professionals or horse owners who you will get along with and who they would trust you to be involved with.

Generally an on-farm lease will require you to be in that farms program unless otherwise stated which is probably why you aren't seeing it in ads much. It's one of those things that horse people who've been around awhile tend to know and then forget that newer people wouldn't be familiar with that. An off-farm lease would mean you can take the horse to your home barn and program.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

There is no standard definition of a lease. It means different things to different people and you will find trends based on the culture they grew up with. I see it as if you want full access, you pay full board. 3 days access, half board. Additional fees are arranged however you can negotiate. A show lease usually will include a lease fee.

As for lessons, anyone who leases my horses is required to take lessons with my trainer. I don't want the risk of someone screwing up my training. The more trained/high value horse you look at, the more rules you will find, for good reason. It doesn't take long for a green rider to screw up a horse who's never had a green rider on them, no matter how good their mind is.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it might be equally as cost effective to just take 2 lessons per week. 

however, like you have seen, the semantics around the word "lease" is really variable.

I've part leased for years. it has never been out of a formal barn, so lessons were never required. I just did lessons because I wanted to. usually, it was something like a certain cost for 2 days per week, a certain for 3 per week. 

the owner took care of medical, dental and shoes, on her own.
I've been lucky to find folks who are most concerned with getting their horse regular exercise, and by someone who will keep their training sharp, and who will keep a look out on horse's health, especially when they are gone on vacation and such. I am always hopeful that it is a mutually beneficial relationship, beyond the $'s involved. 

when you are new to riding, it is better, IMO, to stick with a lease at a stable where yoiu have an instructor to help you should you need some advice.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm currently leasing, as are plenty of people at my stable. 
As it is a selfcare stable and no lessons are done out of the place that is not something done in my area. (Even in other places in my town, requiring lessons isn't common at all)
Between myself and a few people we all do different style leases.
Myself, i have a full lease. Where i can ride whenever/as much as i want. I pay a weekly fee, and it is up to me to feed and bring the horse in every night, my fee includes basically 24/7 access to ride, i eventually had to get my own tack. But if there is any injuries/illness the owner takes care of it. He pays everything basically in terms board/feed/farrior/vet but my fee to him covers board/feed etc. 
Another girl i know has a daily lease. Where she pays like $20 for 1 day to ride, i think she can come ride, use the owners gear and then if the rides at the end of the day feed the horse.
Another girl i think free leases. She has been working with the horse and made a lot of improvements so she could ride more but with study she rides once or twice a week with the proviso that she will feed/bring in the horse.
So there are a lot of different ones around keep looking until you find one that suits. You shouldn't have to tske lessons in my opinion but our areas may be very different. Happy hunting!


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Just came to echo what others have said; ask your instructor or barn owner. 

Before I bought my last horse astro I was "leasing" a little pony. The deal came from my friend who was riding horses for a lady she met who didnt have time for them. It was a free exchange because we wanted saddle time, she wanted her mares to be ridden. She took care of the boarding & feed so it was a very ideal & pocket friendly situation.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

I agree with many of the folks responding so far - talk to your trainer first. She might have a horse available for you to lease a few days a week, or if she doesn't she probably has a lot of good connections for a nice person who does (maybe another student that is short on time or a boarder). I strongly recommend finding something at your stable for a lease because while leasing can be a great thing for both leasers and owners- they can get really messy, especially if you are new to the barn.

Leasing is a fantastic way to get your feet wet and start to learn the day-to-day care of horses with being flexible. Just be sure wherever you go to lease you get a contract and know exactly what is expected of you on your designated days so that the horse is properly cared for. Have a good relationship with the owner so you can go to them with questions or concerns about the horse. 

Not all leases require lessons. It really depends on the lease situation. If you are leasing from just an individual owner, probably not. But if you are leasing a horse from a trainer I would probably assume you would be required to do one lesson a week or every other week. If your lease doesn't require lessons be sure to ask if you can take lessons though! Learnin never stops and you will definitely appreciate another set of eyes watching you as you get to know the horse.

I honestly don't really know the difference between "part boarding" and "leasing" because each situation is unique. My friend full leases her horse, she is responsible for board and all feed, the owner pays for farrier and vet. Another friend has a partial lease and her deal with the owner is she pays for all of his feed and she rides 3 days a week. And there is even another lease situation where the rider just pays a flat $150/month for 3 days a week.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Unfortunately from what I know to "Lease" a horse means whatever the Leaser says it does. 

For example it is not uncommon in my area for these three things to be called a lease. 

- You can use the horse for (example: team roping) and are expected to pay all feed, board, and veterinary expenses. You can take the horse wherever you want and are responsible for all bills.

- You cannot take the horse anywhere, you must take lessons and are required to pay all expenses. 

- You lease the horse, take lessons and show it under the supervision/coaching of the Leaser. 

Don't get frustrated though. This is an okay arrangement and not a bad option for a person new to horses. Depending on what you want to do, it can be an affordable option to get into some really high quality horses, training and showing schedule. 

Maybe an easier approach is to figure out what you want to do with a horse and look for leases that meet those goals.


----------

